# Cool Moth



## Donde (Jul 1, 2020)

Quentalia sp.


----------



## weepete (Jul 1, 2020)

That's a fantastic moth!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 1, 2020)

Interesting moth.  Awesome colors.  Nice photo =]


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 1, 2020)

Not just cool, but freaking cool! Nice shot!


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 1, 2020)

Interesting similarities.
Simply Southern Simply Southern Camo Long Sleeve Waffle Top


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2020)

Never seen one like that before......


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like a variety of luna moth.
lunar moth - Google Search


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 6, 2020)

Just wow! Nature is the ultimate artist!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 7, 2020)

A cool moth indeed.  Beautifully coloured


----------

